# plasterboard v wood cladding



## noserhodes

hi all, what are the benifits, pros/cons etc over using plasterboard as opposed to the wood cladding?
i do know now from shopping around, that i can get moisture resistant plasterboard at a very good price and would really prefer it as a finish over wood.
i have not as yet had prices for the cladding does anyone have an idea as to price per sq/m?
thanks


----------



## travelling-man

FWIW, we did a renovation some months ago and had 3 or 4 builders quote for it and for some reason all of them refused to even consider using plasterboard and plaster...... which is why we ended up with wood tongue and groove ceilings.  

I don't remember costs but the wood option must be considerably more expensive. 

Even stranger, is that we're now discussing either converting our barn into a guest apartment or possibly moving and buying a place we've seen that just needs not much more than the internal walls putting in and all the builders are telling us we should use wood studding and dry lined walls etc so quite why plasterboard can be used for one but not for the other, I have no bloody idea! LOL!


----------



## noserhodes

i suppose it depends on the age of the house and so on.
plasterboard and skim is way cheaper for boarding ceilings, i was informed before that it was the expensive way to go, but it equates to around 5/6 euro per metre.
walls a different scenario cheapest way is just to render but if they need insulating thermal backed plasterboard using a dab method is in my opinion quicker easier and cheaper than going to all the trouble of studding etc.


----------



## travelling-man

I don't really know much about the costs but would have preferred plasterboard ceilings purely for looks if nothing else.


----------



## noserhodes

i dont yet know the cost of wood option, but moisture resistant backed plaster board is 12euro per 2.5 x 1.2 metre sheet so even including dryfix screws and taping plus plaster finish is a very good price but performance wise with the extremes in temperatures etc etc i dont know which will perform better, but i agree with a skimmed finish on ceilings i think it looks nicer, but everyone has different tastes so each to their own.
i have noticed though that prices for materials vary greatly depending on where you shop/live, i managed to shave 5euro per sheet off the boards by not rushing in and doing the homework so to speak!!


----------



## travelling-man

I thin that's what I'll have to do when we either convert the barn or buy this other place I have my eye on...... in either case, there won't be a rush to get it done so I should be able to wait and find the best deals.


----------



## noserhodes

yeah i have wised up a little now in regard to purchasing goods, so many excellent savings can be made if you have the time to hang around a bit, i know that cant always be the case, but if jobs can be put on hold you can almost certainly be rewarded with reductions in costs.
it also seems to appear the same as everywhere else, its who you know, and seeking out who will look after you, i cant believe sometimes the difference in prices in a like for like situation. 
i reckon this year alone i have saved in the region of 2,000 euros with a little effort, and the knowledge of the local portuguese neighbours, they still never cease to amaze me with their truly wonderful hospitality, they are the best nation of people by far that i have had the pleasure of getting to know, love em to bits.


----------



## canoeman

Biggest problem plasterboard presents here is dealing with condensation and a watertight roof depends a lot on when property was built and how. If it was a wood beamed ceiling roof my preference would be a galvanised framework to fix plasterboard to rather than direct to beams.

Surprised they mentioning wood stud work, with prevalence of woodworm throughout Portugal and lack of treated timber our local plasterboard guy would recommend galvanised studding


----------



## travelling-man

noserhodes said:


> and the knowledge of the local portuguese neighbours, they still never cease to amaze me with their truly wonderful hospitality, they are the best nation of people by far that i have had the pleasure of getting to know, love em to bits.


I'll agree with that completely..... my neighbours are worth their weight in gold.  :clap2: 

CM

Thinking about it, they all referred to studwork and dry lining and I just assumed they meant timber studwork but maybe they didn't mean timber.


----------

